# 1971 Grumman 15' Semi V Hull



## Dennis1022 (Feb 12, 2009)

:?: I have bought this boat last week, with tilt trailer 25 HP Evenrude and 35# Minn Kota transome mount. I had already removed the old torn carpet. Then I had taken off the 3 wooden benches which were rotten. The trailer had to have the wires replaced and the tail lights. I have the problem of where do I begin from here! I like to have a pedestal seats but not to high. Also like to put in storage space and light and other things. The one problem I found is that the boat bed don't show ribs only on the bow! The floor is one long sheet of metal with rivets all around the floor. I'm not sure if the floor rivets are popped into the bottom of the boat. The bottom of the boat and sides are painted with a think coat looks like oil paint and the color is Black. My question, is has anyone work on this brand and size before?I haven't seen anyone else restore or convert this type of boat! Any information would be greatly appriciated. What I like to do is have 2 trolling motors minn kota's 55lb thrust and 33lb thrust, and 2 hummingbird Piranha max 15 and humminbird piranha max 220. I like to put the switch system with toggles in front and rear. One other thing is I'm going to put in the gas can area is a vent so gases won't build up! What do you all think of this. I will also have 3 seats 2 of them will be pedestal.
Thank You in advance Dennis


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome to the site. 

Where to go from here?
REad up on some of the other build, remodel threads to get some ideas. 
As for hte trailer lights you can buy a kit in a variety of places. 

To find out if you have a false bottom will take two people. One to pound on the floor with a hammer and the other to put his hand on the hull to see if he can feel the hammer taps. If oyu feel the taps, there is no false floor.

Check your state regulations. I belive there are some laws governing seat height for running on the water.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome Blue Dennis! :LOL22: :WELCOME: :WELCOME: 

Post a few pictures and we can see what the heck you are writing about

and do not be blue - we will help


----------



## Dennis1022 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try to get some photo's tomorrow. I've been so busy doing paper work haven't had time to go fishing either.But I will look over other members retrofitting and get some Idea for my boat.


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2009)

:WELCOME: Dennis

Thanks for joining!

Looking forward to seeing your boat.


----------



## Andy (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Like was mentioned, post a few pics, and browse a few builds. I am sure you will get so many ideas that your head will swell to the point of explosion! Well ok, maybe not that many ideas.... But it will help you see what others have done with similar boats. A picture is worth a thousand words they say.


----------



## Dennis1022 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you for your welcome, as for the pictures! 
I have tried to download a photo of the boat just before I purchased the boat. Could anyone tell me what I have to do to enter my photo's. When I first had to read the agreement the page stated to go to PHP something like that to download. This all I remember as for now!
Thank You!
Dennis


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2009)

you can directly attach them if they are 800 wide or smaller and 150k in size.

Or if you have a photbucket account (free and preferred) just upload them there. pick the 800x600 display and link them with the IMg tags when creating your post.

PM me if you need help.


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2009)

Updated with pics! :beer:


----------



## Dennis1022 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Jim:
I really like to thank you Jim! I just open my forum and low and behold there is all the pictures!
Thanks
Dennis*


----------



## Dennis1022 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Thanks to Jim for helping me with my photos of the boat! You all can see my photos on the first page! Thank you all for all your future help!*
Dennis


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice rig! 8)


----------



## ben2go (Feb 28, 2009)

:WELCOME: Nice boat.Just caught this.


----------



## RStewart (Feb 28, 2009)

welcome aboard. thats a nice boat ya got there. cant wait to follow the project.


----------



## Dennis1022 (Mar 9, 2009)

I had started my converting this boat, here are some photos.








I am going to use these items on the boat also



. 
I really hope this comes out right. I have a question about measuring the sides for benches and floor. I found out that the floor of this boat has foam under it and it has warp area's. What I need is laying the plywood on the front and back of the seating area. How do I get the correct slopping to the floor? The 3 post switches are going to the front, and the 6 post will go to the rear!


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks good! Glad to see you working on this. It had been a dead thread for almost a month now.


----------



## Dennis1022 (Mar 9, 2009)

It has been bad weather and I don't have a garage or shelter to work on it! Also bad weather don't help neck and shoulder and the back. I know want you mean I told my wife , I can't wait until the weather breaks.


----------



## Dennis1022 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm at the point of putting the plywood on! This area shown the 2 pictures is the spot I would like have any suggestions, I'm not sure if I should put plywood on the frame where you can't see or put it on anyway! Also the gas can area and battery compartment, should I have 1 full lift door or split the difference and have 2 doors. The color I will be going with is gray paint and capet. I found out that floor is not flat and even, it has high area and low area's. So any help with this tug boat will be helpful!


----------



## Dennis1022 (Mar 29, 2009)

_*I have the plywood down and getting ready to paint and do the final items. The question I have for everyone is instead of putting carpet down, what about vinyl flooring products or this new stuff texture paint which roll on wood, metal, fiberglass and plastic. This stuff is to me seems better than carpet. The texture paint is cheaper in price and also easier to apply then carpet. Another thing is battery acid resistence, UV fading, won't tare and if you do some how make a bad spot you can paint it again! So what I like to know what do all of you members feel about that? I found this product in Overtons catalog the item is called Ultra Tuff, or Vinyl flooring is Marideck.
Thanks*_


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 29, 2009)

I've never used it, but sure the texture paint would work just as well. Probably the biggest reason for carpeting, besides the looks, would be the sound dampening properties while moving around or dropping stuff. Not sure about the vinyl decking material, but I think it's used more in the salt water environments. If I were to paint I'd go with a light color, as a dark color will certainly get hot with the sun beating down on it all day.


----------



## Dennis1022 (May 9, 2009)

https://s579.photobucket.com/albums/ss234/Dennis102298/
_*This my finished project for the abused 1971 Boat,Motor,Trailer. I will most likely will make new corrections after using it and finding problems along the way.
I like to thank all members with their suggestions and also their boat photos.
Still have to fix a motor problem, and some minor electrical problems.*_


----------



## Brine (May 9, 2009)

Really nice work Dennis.

Best of luck on the water.


----------



## Dennis1022 (May 9, 2009)

*Well I found the problem with the OB Motor! It was to close to the transom, so the motor had no play in it. Well the other thing was the wire in the stern for depth finder, I found a cut wire and had electrical tape covering it. The problem was the splice was not a splice it was just put together and taped over! I fixed that problem also then I still have a problem with the bow depth finder, just don't have any power coming to the unit! I went all over the wires and redone the soldering at the switches. Still nothing to the unit but I have power to the switches. I'm now at my whits end, another words my brain is fried!!!!*


----------



## Dennis1022 (May 15, 2009)

*Well I took the finished boat out for the maiden voyage yesterday! Boy you wouldn't believe it but this boat looked great on the lake for the first time since I owned it! But I ran into a problem before I had a chance to take a photo of the boat in the water. I couldn't get the OB started, then I looked down at my foot and low and behold water in the boat. 
So I went to the nearest bay and anchor the boat. Well things started to get worse a storm was coming and the OB still would not work! So I used my TM to head back to the launching ramp. Well things get better you got to be kidding. I tied the boat to the large side ramp and went to get my truck, started to back up the trailer and boy I had the best day for bad luck. I tried about 10 times to back it up. All the sudden I had another boater arrive at the ramp and he told me take my time no hurry. I just couldn't get the boat trailer to the ramp. So the driver of the other boat ask me if I wanted him to back up the trailer, I told great be my guest. It took him about 4 times to get at the correct spot. This day hasn't stopped for me yet. The electric winch I installed had a different connection, so I had to hand crank it. 
When I had it on the hill, I went to the stern and over 6 to 8 inches of water. Now I have to pull and undo everything in the boat and start over. So I will fill the boat up with water again but under my rules. The previous owner told me didn't leak and the motor started right up after several pulls. Well I think this guy is a good lier. I should have taken it to a lake and started the motor and see if it leaked! So I just wanted to let everyone know about my maiden voyage!*


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 16, 2009)

That really sucks man.. at least you know all of the problems, and couldnt POSSIBLY run into anymore!


----------



## Dennis1022 (May 16, 2009)

_*I found 1 large area that is leaking in or out, also another 1 has a steady stream of water in or out. I had to take everything out of the boat. Just to be able to find the holes. I also have a leaking area at the bow, I had to replace the U - bolt and forgot to make it water tight!
https://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss234/Dennis102298/Holesonboatbeforerepair-1.jpg
https://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss234/Dennis102298/Holesonboatbeforerepair-2.jpg
https://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss234/Dennis102298/Holesonboatbeforerepair-3.jpg
https://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss234/Dennis102298/Holesonboatbeforerepair-4.jpg
https://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss234/Dennis102298/Holesonboatbeforerepair-5.jpg
https://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss234/Dennis102298/Holesonboatbeforerepair-6.jpg
https://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss234/Dennis102298/Holesonboatbeforerepair-7.jpg
I'm going to buy that JB Weld or in Cabela's Aluminum Boat patch us a propane wire brush then paint it. $ 6.99.
I also have that aluminum welding rods that was shown on TV couple years ago.*_


----------



## ober51 (May 16, 2009)

Just make sure to scrape off the paint and get it down to the metal. Prep the aluminum really well then do the JB Weld or aluminum stick.


----------

